# Skatopia bowl bash !!!



## bryanpaul (Jun 11, 2009)

dont feel like typin much,,,,,, but 25-28 of june........rutland ohio(sticks of southern ohio near west virginia border) skateboardin, drinkin, punk rockin(60+ bands) blowin shit up, campin out .......blahhhh....GO....... Skatopia - Anarchy, Any Questions? www.myspace.com/skatopia yeah....its free .....unless you want to donate for more concrete


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 14, 2009)

wow...... no replies...............someone on this site must skate and wanna go to this.........near columbus and cincinatti(kinda)......just go


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 14, 2009)

dude, i dont skate, but man id love to go to this!


----------



## john1158 (Jun 15, 2009)

i think i will be there....
well thats the plan anyways....


----------



## mysticaljoshuatree (Jun 16, 2009)

hey ma me and a buddy will be in ohio


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jun 17, 2009)

im going, I skate, and went here last summer. if you skate, and don't know what you're getting into before you go, even if you don't skate. youll be scared off your ass.


----------



## dime (Jun 20, 2009)

i wish i could go


----------



## bote (Jun 21, 2009)

if i was anywhere nearby i would be there, been planning to go there for awhile. Well, one of these days, look out for for my friends in the whiskey trench, they will be there, have fuhn


----------



## Play.It.Fast (Jun 22, 2009)

Fuck I wish I could go.


----------



## kushycrizzak (Jun 22, 2009)

see ya there!


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 22, 2009)

freepizzaforlife said:


> im going, I skate, and went here last summer. if you skate, and don't know what you're getting into before you go, even if you don't skate. youll be scared off your ass.




Judging from the level in that one Tony Hawk video game, it looks sketchy as fuck, haha.


----------



## matt-tard77 (Aug 17, 2009)

it's usually pretty sketchy, local rednecks and such. the tony hawk game doesn't look like it at all...it's what you make it, if you watch what your doing there and ignore the assholes it's rad. good for networking. there was actually quite a few squatter punks this year for some band.....common enemy also played and killed


----------

